# Anyone Going To Kentucky / New Hampshire Speedway?



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Dear Wife and I start holidays tomorrow at 5 pm. Heading out tomorrow for KY then to the corvette museum and plant tour. Tuesday we head to Loudon NH. probably stay near cheat lake WV or go a bit farther...then off for lunch at Hershey... then one more night somewhere...
So I'm looking for some camping suggestions and if anyone else is going to either NASCAR race?

Thanks Pat...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I am not going to the races, and I can not help with recommendations that are close to the track as I have not been to those specific campgrounds

However!

The campgrounds that are close to the track are probably going to be full, or very close to it.

The following campgrounds, I have been to and are nice, They are a bit north of Loudon, however that may help you with traffic and the ones listed below are close to lake Winnepesaukee. That in itself can be a treat!

Harbor Hill: http://www.hhcamp.com/

Clearwater Campground: http://www.clearwatercampground.com/?utm_source=RVParkReviews.com

Twin Tamarack: http://www.twintamarackcampground.com/

Eric


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks Eric. we booked in millionaires row at KY Speedway. still figuring out something between bowling green ky and new hampshire speedway... thanks...


----------

